
Kubernetes May Be Google’s Last Great Open Project - ceohockey60
https://thenewstack.io/op-ed-kubernetes-may-be-googles-last-great-open-project/
======
yahyaheee
clickbait

Istio is still open source! They just didn't donate it to another
organization.

Google has done tremendously well building community consensus around a
product, getting a bunch of free features from the community, and then
upselling. That model isn't going away.

